
Oracle says trial wasn’t fair, it should have known about Google Play for Chrome - Yhippa
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/08/at-hearing-oracle-complains-of-tainted-trial-against-google/
======
davesque
_" Android is doing this using Java code," said Hurst._

I thought the whole point is that Android _doesn 't_ use Java code and that
APIs are not considered code.

